# Farmall Super-C w/ IH 91 combine engine - is this sane?



## DanielWilson (Feb 2, 2009)

http://lansing.craigslist.org/grd/1004908400.html

This says the tractor has an IH 91 engine rated at 49 HP. This in a tractor produced w/ 18-23 HP ... depending ...

Is this sane? Or a wildcat that would be more trouble than help?

I'm worried about the engine being too strong for transmission or other components ...

Thanks!


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Its kind of a neat idea but if I was just using it around home I would try to find something stock. They have plenty of power for normal work and the larger engine just uses more fuel. 

If you need that much power you will need the heavier frame to put it to good use. I thought his post was interesting about replacing an axle and transmission gear. It sounds like he was abusing it to have this happen. 

Just my .02

Andy


----------

